# PR Application



## maxmaz (Nov 5, 2014)

Good day

I received an email from DHA requesting proof of continuous employment for 5 years which i immediately forwarded and confirmed receipt with the sender of the email from DHA.

My question is how long does it take to finalise the application as i need to renew the permits of my children which are expiring in January 2015

Should i apply for renewal or should i wait for the PR outcome.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Is your PR application on code=102 or 103 ?

Mine is on Code 103 and my temporary permit is doing to expir end Decembe, I had the same question as you, "should I renew or should I wait for the PR" I was told by call centre the application is with the adjudicating office, I decided to take a risk wait, If my PR is not out by the end of December I will be force to leave the country and renew in my home country


----------



## maxmaz (Nov 5, 2014)

Its on 103


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

A friend of mine was told 3 months.. He got a call for similar documents. I doubt though.. should be atmost a month..


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> Is your PR application on code=102 or 103 ?
> 
> Mine is on Code 103 and my temporary permit is doing to expir end Decembe, I had the same question as you, "should I renew or should I wait for the PR" I was told by call centre the application is with the adjudicating office, I decided to take a risk wait, If my PR is not out by the end of December I will be force to leave the country and renew in my home country


Renewing your TRP won't affect your PR application but not renewing it will almost affect your PR application.

There is absolutely no reason why one shouldn't renew the TRP.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Renewing your TRP won't affect your PR application but not renewing it will almost affect your PR application.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why one shouldn't renew the TRP.


@ Skilled, I am not planning to stay in the country with an expired visa, what iam saying is that if by end December the PR is not out I will leave the country before my current visa expire and apply for renewal in my home country 

How is that going to affect my PR Application?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> @ Skilled, I am not planning to stay in the country with an expired visa, what iam saying is that if by end December the PR is not out I will leave the country before my current visa expire and apply for renewal in my home country
> 
> *How is that going to affect my PR Application?*


They may call you to ask for your latest permit.. They are ask for all sorts of things when they are processing your PR. 

What i am saying you should stay on a Valid VISA at all times. If you are planning to go to your home country to apply, you may need to arrange something if they try to contact you for anything..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Obviously the risk is there that it will take long and you should therefore apply for something to keep you in the clear for now.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Skilled said:


> They may call you to ask for your latest permit.. They are ask for all sorts of things when they are processing your PR.
> 
> What i am saying you should stay on a Valid VISA at all times. If you are planning to go to your home country to apply, you may need to arrange something if they try to contact you for anything..


A copy of my current permit was sent with the application and they will be able to contact me while iam away, I will activate international roaming 

Thank you very much for the advise


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

@maxmaz Just write a friendly email to your adjudicator stating your family visa concern and importantly asking for their "advice". This will save you a few bucks compared to a whole renewal they may not even put to use once PR is out. Don't forget to close the email by acknowledging their hard work, customer focus and diligence etc etc


----------

